# Impact driver/drilll or Hammer drill?



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

You really need both but a hammer drill is the most versatile out of the two. You should be able to get a good deal on a combo kit.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, you do need a drill....... With that said, 90% of my work I do with a Milwaukee M12 impact.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

My apprentices only bring hand tools. Is it different there?


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of the hammerdrill/driver combo.. makes for a heavy tool that is $hitty at everything. 

Personally I use my impact driver the most.. it's light, it's fast, it's smaller, it's powerful. But I also have a hammer drill that rarely gets used.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Buy an impact


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> I'm not a big fan of the hammerdrill/driver combo.. makes for a heavy tool that is $hitty at everything.
> 
> Personally I use my impact driver the most.. it's light, it's fast, it's smaller, it's powerful. But I also have a hammer drill that rarely gets used.


I have a rotary hammer for concrete but for red brick and rough cast I use the impact feature of my hammer drill.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I only could buy one, it would be the hammer drill/driver. Personally I use my impact much more, but it's difficult to drill a starter hole for punching KO's with an impact.


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

I would go cordless drill, then cordless impact, then corded sds or spline hammer drill. They all serve a purpose and you will find that out in time. Get the best one you can buy at the time, with the budget you create. Took me years to learn about the right tool for the right job, and also to not go broke in the process of aquiring said tools!


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

FastFokker said:


> I'm not a big fan of the hammerdrill/driver combo.. makes for a heavy tool that is $hitty at everything.
> 
> Personally I use my impact driver the most.. it's light, it's fast, it's smaller, it's powerful. But I also have a hammer drill that rarely gets used.


That's true, but if you're not in a commercial environment and only have occasional holes to put in concrete, the hammer drill/driver is much more convenient. It's nice not having to carry around an extra tool.



Deep Cover said:


> I only could buy one, it would be the hammer drill/driver. Personally I use my impact much more, but it's difficult to drill a starter hole for punching KO's with an impact.


It's not bad with Dewalts new impact step bits. Just picked one up and it works great. It does work better in a drill, but it works pretty darn good in an impact driver.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

I tried to set up a little video to demonstrate which is best, but my batteries are all dead. Good thing my batteryless screwdrivers work in all weather.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

thoenew said:


> That's true, but if you're not in a commercial environment and only have occasional holes to put in concrete, the hammer drill/driver is much more convenient. It's nice not having to carry around an extra tool.


I see it the opposite way.. 

I would rather keep an extra tool in my truck that I rarely use, than ALWAYS carrying around a heavier tool with features I rarely use. 

But it is somewhat of a conundrum. I say just drop the cash and buy everything!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

FastFokker said:


> I say just drop the cash and buy everything!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You're not going to be hammering all day with a cordless drill. The hammer function on a cordless drill is almost a marketing gimmick and only for occasional use. It's up to the employer to provide a REAL hammer drill.

If you're on a limited budget, start with a reasonable drill/driver. 18V brushless might be a good way to start. You can then add a "bare tool" impact at reasonable cost later on since you already have the batteries. If you go 18V, make sure one of your batteries is 3.0AH. The 1.5AH batteries are nice and compact but don't like to work very hard.


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

I carry both, and a cordless sawzall...flash lights are handy also. I would be more inclined to say impact, I carry mine everywhere. Also..the Milwaukee "shock" impact bits are the best ones I have came across to this date. HD has a kit $20 add a 3/8 socket set and you are ready. And a unibit that will chuck up in the impact. You will be fine on most sheet metal frame jobs. If I only had 1 impact. Let the office supply you a hilti TE2!


----------

